# paphiopedilum delenatii vinicolor



## Hakone (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## etex (Dec 13, 2009)

Hmm.. My delenatti has purple only on the underside of the leaf. Is yours different because it is a vinicolor?? Nice bud!! Bud watch time!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 13, 2009)

That is correct Diane. Vini's, some times called "Dunkal" are very dark varities of the normal delenatii. The flowers buds are even dark red/ purple on the outside as they form.

I forgot to add: Sweet Hakone! can't wait to see this guy. Is this the one from last year?


----------



## Hakone (Dec 13, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> That is correct Diane. Vini's, some times called "Dunkal" are very dark varities of the normal delenatii. The flowers buds are even dark red/ purple on the outside as the form.
> 
> I forgot to add: Sweet Hakone! can't wait to see this guy. Is this the one from last year?



Hello SlipperKing,

equal plants, new Bud

last year


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2009)

So nice! I haven't seen vinis with so much purple on top of the leaves. I saw only leaves with dark margins. Yours with large amount of purple on top looks so different :smitten: Could you tell me the source of this plant? I want one... No, I need one ASAP :sob:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh yea, that's the one. so nice


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, this pouch has some color!!! Hope you can show an up-to-date pic soon !!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 13, 2009)

*Vini*

Quite striking colour form.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazing color, on both the foliage and the flower.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 14, 2009)

Those colors really are amazing!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2009)

Humidity!!?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 24, 2009)

Dang Hakone! Looking fantastic!


----------



## Hakone (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## etex (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking real good!! Developing very nicely and with great color!! Can't wait to see the bloom open!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2010)

Really red, keep us posted.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, what a tease!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2010)

It has a ghost!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 1, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> It has a ghost!



or a guardian angel!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 2, 2010)

OH WOW! This is going to be DARK. I can't wait for more! 
& excellent photography!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! He's getting bigger! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2010)

Hairy monkey!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2010)

Open, open open..!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## JeanLux (Mar 6, 2010)

Extreme color!!!! Bravo!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Extreme color!!!! Bravo!!! Jean



I agree!!!......super nice Hakone


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 6, 2010)

crazy!!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

who needs paph vietnamense when they have color like this


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 6, 2010)

The rear view is almost as good as the front!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 6, 2010)

Great! How's the fragrance on this one? I'll reserve judgment on vietnamense until I finally see one in bloom in real life, but so far all forms of delanatii impress me more than all but the best forms of vietnamense.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2010)

Super-deep color on the pouch, thanx for sharnig.


----------



## swamprad (Mar 6, 2010)

Unbelievable! Bravo!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 7, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Great! How's the fragrance on this one? I'll reserve judgment on vietnamense until I finally see one in bloom in real life, but so far all forms of delanatii impress me more than all but the best forms of vietnamense.



Hello Eric,

no fragrance


----------



## Hakone (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2010)

wow, cool, the vini getting musical :drool:!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Mar 7, 2010)

Very classy photo!


----------

